# [Bit-Tech]Overclocking Intel's i7 920



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 6, 2008)

Richard Swinburne said:
			
		

> We've seen the raw numbers but what about the overclocking potential? How much value does this add to an expensive platform? Equipped with the latest performance motherboards we strapped in an i7 920 under a huge Thermalright heatsink to find out...















Source

Now I wait for results on Foxconn's Bloodrage!


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice find on this ES overclock.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 6, 2008)

Binge said:
			
		

> Please use the search function...



I don't need to use the search function because nobody else has posted this Bit-Tech link. Different sites, different methods, different reviewers. 



			
				Binge said:
			
		

> This is about the 4th thread on this issue? Also that is an Engineering Sample. You will not get that kind of OC with a retail i7 920



How d'you know, d'you own a Core i7? Just because we have more than one thread on the matter doesn't mean this is useless and I haven't followed the rules. Moderators have broken the rules so why don't you go and moan at them for not using the search function.


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2008)

Rumors in the news state multi and fsb of the non-extreme models have been locked.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 6, 2008)

I know what ES stands for. I just don't see the point in your comments. Completely pointless. The hardware is immature, of course they're going to be reviewing Engineering Samples.


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75562 (another thread about a 920 ES overclock)


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 6, 2008)

No, he has a completely valid point - if the multi's and FSB's of the retail, none - extreme versions HAVE been locked then your thread is completely pointless, not his post


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> 2.67 GHz (ES) stands for engineering sample...
> 
> If you've been reading the news like I have then you'd know that the multi and fsb of the non-extreme models have been locked.



no they havent thats speculation you have no idea if the FSB and things like 130w limit are even actually true the one thing that is known is that the multi is locked at 20 which it is in those screen shots now please allow me to be the one in this ythread that points someone to more reading material you will find this in the news section of this forum and similar news threads on their respective sites i suggest you start with


Google


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2008)

Zomg >.< spanked by Solaris...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> Zomg >.< spanked by Solaris...



LOL Sorry man didnt mean to be an ass i havent hAD A CIG now i do  o fail cap locks but my bad anyway ya i dont think anything has been confirmed except the multi will have to wait and see apologies binge


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 6, 2008)

hence me putting 'have' in capital letters


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Intel-Core-i7-Nehalem,2057.html

Article confirms the 130W issue


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Intel-Core-i7-Nehalem,2057.html
> 
> Article confirms the 130W issue



toms hardware is the source everyone got that idea from i havent seen any confirmations from other sites......iv seen them say that they heard about it but they have confirmationi didnt even see were toms hardware said they got that info..i mean how would they possibly know? the ES's shouldnt have the thermal limit that would be bad hype and even if it is true i dont see how it would make the i7 hard to hit 4Ghz 130 is quite alot if you think about it...if they oc like the core2's the n you can get a boost without too much voltage meaning you wont hit the limit coolers will also keep the thermal envelope down if you get a good one..i dont doubt the oc ability of i7's its more or less (and has been stated by mutiple sites including intel specs) that the arch is the same as the penryn with a few tweaks im not doubting you im just saying its unconfirmed for the most part as you so willingly said ther ES chips who knows what the main steam will bring us and at that note seeing as the people that have i7's have ES chips nothing will be solid until market


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd like to see more validation, and I'm interested to see if any more like this pops up.  Toms was right about the 48xx series and all it was going to offer so I tend to trust them, but this is a completely different matter.  One thing I read about the ES models from Fudzilla is something about the memory multipliers being locked for every model except the extreme edition.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

Binge said:


> I'd like to see more validation, and I'm interested to see if any more like this pops up.  Toms was right about the 48xx series and all it was going to offer so I tend to trust them, but this is a completely different matter.  One thing I read about the ES models from Fudzilla is something about the memory multipliers being locked for every model except the extreme edition.



well i know that the main cpu multies are locked and though the mem controller ones might be also i also heard that other sites were getting around 4GHZ stable but they had to use the mobo's mem dividers to lower the QPI speed so hopefully thats the work around


----------



## WC Annihilus (Nov 6, 2008)

Actually, it's already been confirmed Overspeed protection will not be an issue:


Drwho? said:


> I am to be VERY VERY clear, there is not Overspeed Protection, we have a BIOS setting to bypass the PCU control of Current and Power. On smackover, it is call "CPU VR Current Limit Override", and it will allow you to bypass the thermal and courant limites on the Core i7 920 ans 940. Who ever claim the otherway around did not read the specifications enough  hehehhe
> we have recommanded to the motherboard makers to follow our steps.
> So, relax, and don't worry ...
> 
> Francois


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

WC Annihilus said:


> Actually, it's already been confirmed Overspeed protection will not be an issue:



who is that? and what thread is that?


----------



## WC Annihilus (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.linkedin.com/in/francoispiednoel

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showpost.php?p=3404174&postcount=93


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

> I am to be VERY VERY clear, there is not Overspeed Protection, we have a BIOS setting to bypass the PCU control of Current and Power. On smackover, it is call "CPU VR Current Limit Override", and it will allow you to bypass the thermal and courant limites on the Core i7 920 ans 940. Who ever claim the otherway around did not read the specifications enough  hehehhe
> we have recommanded to the motherboard makers to follow our steps.
> So, relax, and don't worry ...
> 
> Francois




bios pic of the Smackover DX58SO the option is indeed their






i dont have time to look but i think looking at pics of the bios for the eclipse and asus model i think it was they aslo have this feature


----------



## WC Annihilus (Nov 7, 2008)

Someone else made a post later in the thread saying that ASUS, MSI, DFI, Gigabyte, and Foxconn have that option.  Dunno about any others, though I would be extremely surprised if Evga's didn't have it as well


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> No, he has a completely valid point



Which is, there are a load of threads where different sites have explained their experiences with the 920? So, isn't having more reviews better as they may give different results/experiences?



			
				kyle2020 said:
			
		

> ... if the multi's and FSB's of the retail, none - extreme versions HAVE been locked then your thread is completely pointless, not his post



Um, what? Did I read that correctly?




			
				kyle2020 said:
			
		

> ... if the multi's and FSB's of the retail, none



What does that mean? if the multiplier and FSB (you mean QPI right?) of the retail, none. 

Still have no idea what you mean. 



			
				kyle2020 said:
			
		

> ... extreme versions HAVE been locked then your thread is completely pointless, not his post



Did you even read the review I posted to? 



			
				Solaris17 said:
			
		

> no they havent thats speculation you have no idea if the FSB and things like 130w limit are even actually true the one thing that is known is that the multi is locked at 20 which it is in those screen shots now please allow me to be the one in this thread that points someone to more reading material you will find this in the news section of this forum and similar news threads on their respective sites



There we go!  The fact that other members may find Bit-Tech's insight interesting is another reason as to why I posted it. Usually with new tech people just can't get enough info. I like how more links are being posted on this subject, in this thread.


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2008)

And the donkey award goes to... ^^^^ 

Just jumping at people without really showing us that we are ignorant to some fact is just mean.  I was under the impression the locked multi was something much less than x20 and that their has been a lot of talk about this that and the other problem with the non-extreme i7.  

The entry level chip doesn't look too bad, but now I wonder how well this 45nm process does under the voltage of some of these overclocks.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

Binge said:


> And the donkey award goes to... ^^^^



That's rather rich don't you think? Don't insult Donkeys either.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 7, 2008)

Ahem.


Please let's get back to discussing on the topic than discussing Zoology. Go watch Animal Planet if Core i7 isn't what interests you in this thread.


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's rather rich don't you think? Don't insult Donkeys either.



That wasn't an insult, it was a joke.  



btarunr said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> Please let's get back to discussing on the topic than discussing Zoology. Go watch Animal Planet if Core i7 isn't what interests you in this thread.



I'm not that corny so sorry if my jokes don't always tickle.

TOPIC:
If you would read beyond I was wondering about voltages.  These i7 cores look to require some voltages that degrade 45nm process to hit 4Ghz.  Does anyone have information from a reliable source on weither or not these chips can hold up in extended use at voltages pushing 1.4v+?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

Obviously your humour isn't funny.



			
				Binge said:
			
		

> If you would read beyond I was wondering about voltages. These i7 cores look to require some voltages that degrade 45nm process to hit 4Ghz. Does anyone have information from a reliable source on weither or not these chips can hold up in extended use at voltages pushing 1.4v+?



We can only speculate for now as that sort of information isn't going to be widely available I wouldn't have thought. Unless Tom's Hardware Guide has something on it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 7, 2008)

Is 1.3xxv high for an i7 then? I wonder what the temps were like at that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)

the ES's were crap compared to the retail chips.

i've seen 4.3ghz on a 920 so far but that was on air. hopefully i can get mine to go further on TEC.


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2008)

Why repeat yourself?  I know you sent an abuse notice and you continue to instigate the issue.  OBVIOUSLY you don't find it funny & OBVIOUSLY you don't mind going for a low blow at me and getting mods involved for great justice.  I retracted a number of previous statements, but now they need to come back.  Your information presented is nothing new, and you even agree the end product is up to a lot of speculation.  This thread is pointless.  All of this squabbling over your award is proof of that.  Would a mod please close this thread before I crown him King of the Interwebs.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

It's your attitude that's the issue dude, not mine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)

all i can say is STFU or a mod will be here soon to end this thread. just stop arguing. it makes us all look bad


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm done, just didn't like the fact he came in and shat on my thread. If it was such an issue the two mods that have been in this thread would have closed it down. I agree it does make the thread/forums look bad, but it just annoys me people feel as if they should crap on something just because they don't agree on it, because of Binge's comments and my retorts (which _aren't_ abusive) this thread risks being closed. Which to me, is a shame as the article I posted to is pretty interesting even if other websites have similar articles.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

Wait, what? Are you directing that to me? I haven't launched _any_ personal attacks, I didn't understand your posts - I only recently got pissy because Binge's original comments weren't needed. Hence why he changed them. Please, by all means show me where I've been attacking you. Plus, from the past how have I been ignorant? If anything, I feel as if I've been personally attack because of a thread I've created that designed to give potential 920 owners an insight that's not the same as the other sites the other threads have posted.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)

someone should just fart in here and clear this room out. you guys arent even on topic.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

I've tried to be on topic, I've tried going back to being on topic - I created the thread! I'm not just going to let people come in, tell me what I should have done because they believe it's wrong. That's what a moderator is for. It's like when I was called a liar because someone else took what I had posted in their own way and had got the wrong end of the stick.

No-one needs to fart because we're talking enough shit anyway - all I wanted was people to come to this thread, see the Bit-Tech article and think "Oooh, more insight into how a 920 overclocks. Hmmm.... overclock! :drool:"


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2008)

If *anyone *else posts anymore rude, disrespectful and/or off-topic posts you will recieve an infraction.  It shows true immaturity that you cannot have a debate without insulting one another.:shadedshu  Grow up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> If anyone else posts anymore rude, disrespectful and/or off-topic posts you will recieve an infraction.  It shows true immaturity that you cannot have a debate without insulting one another.:shadedshu  Grow up.









bring justice erocker


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 7, 2008)

Sexy superpi.


I say don't post in someones thread without being respectful to start with. Thank you for posting info that you found everybody. And thank you for starting the thread *innocent criminal*.


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2008)

Holy muffins!  Look at those temperatures   Someone put that proc under water!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Sexy superpi.
> 
> I say don't post in someones thread without being respectful to start with. Thank you for posting info that you found everybody. And thank you for starting the thread *innocent criminal*.



Not a problem, I want to share what I can. All the issue that went on before has been sorted out now - no more sand in vaginas, woo! 



			
				Binge said:
			
		

> Holy muffins! Look at those temperatures  Someone put that proc under water!



Yummmmmm! :drool: I really can't wait to get me some Bloodrage (motherboard) goodness and my WC'age on with a 920. Another thing, that EVGA E-LEET looks *exactly* like a beefed up CPU-Z. Hmm... never seen that software before, I presume it's specifically for EVGA boards right?


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that an ES?  It doesnt say so but then again i dont know how EVGA E-LEET (lolz) would report these things... I heard you say that someone got their 920 to 4.3Ghz? 

this is awersome.  I just hope this thermal limit is FUD.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)

thats a retail i7 920 on a retail evga x58.

i asked the person whether or not it was hard to attain 4.3ghz with that chip. i have not recieved an answer yet. he did say it was on air though.


----------



## HTC (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know if you dudes have seen AnandTech's take on the i7 reviews but, if you didn't, you should, IMO:

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3448&p=1


----------



## erocker (Nov 7, 2008)

I just realized that's not a CPU-z screenshot!  I want to play with that program badly!


----------



## btarunr (Nov 7, 2008)

E-Leet is based on the CPUID SDK.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO

max oc on TRUE with acceptable temps...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2008)

maybe a temperature in that SS so we may base the "acceptable" on something?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 7, 2008)

i imagine somewhere between 40-60c would be about right.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 7, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No-one needs to fart because we're talking enough shit anyway



oh man thats a keeper right there hahaha 

so what if similar threads have been posted i find the first part of this thread before it got way off topic to be interesting reading even if others dont. if you dont, dont fricken read it, if you think its nonsense then report the thread dont start flaming the op who just wanted to post an informative article, tbh the more information we get on i7 then the better as far as im concerned, thanks InnocentCriminal


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 8, 2008)

those are nice benching clocks, but what about a 24/7-acceptable oc?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

here ya go.........

2XXXmhz ram on x58 in tripple channel.







4.2ghz is fine for 24/7


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

remember that garbage that the core voltage is directly linked to the ram voltage?

myth dispelled....








give me a min to explain.....

QPI/dram voltage is related to the path between the memory controller and the actual ram itself. this needs to be within .5v of the vcore to prevent damage to the memory controller.
Dram bus voltage is the actual voltage that the ram is running at.... IE: Vdimm, Vram, Vmem, etc. this should be as close as possible to within .5v from the qpi/dram voltage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

bit-tech said:
			
		

> While Asus and Intel (rightly) scare everyone (read: uneducated) into thinking that 1.65V on the DRAM voltage should be the absolute limit before you reach for the fire-blanket, all that's really needed it to obey this: keep the CPU uncore voltage within 0.5V difference of the DRAM voltage and there's no problem. Over this potential difference and you’ll greatly increase the chance of CPU death, but it certainly won't happen instantly in a big ball of fail fire if you make a mistake.



source.... http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/11/06/overclocking-intel-core-i7-920/3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=873


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm gone for just a few hours and Jacob Freeman @ EVGA somehow manages to overclock the 2.66GHz Core i7 920 all the way up to _*4.30GHz*_ using just air cooling and the EVGA X58 motherboard!

This is ridiculous, and once again proves the power of Nehalem.  I've been stressing over this CPU for months now, and by now you should know the reason. 

*http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207028*

_*Jacob @ EVGA:*


Some testing on the EVGA X58, with the Core i7 CPU.

100% Air Cooling

Still testing the max QPI...






Some temps. This is at the same clocks.

I will get some memory numbers next. _


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

i posted that earlier.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=873



damn... check my link again.... 4.5ghz has been reached. i dont think you'd need a cascade to do it though. 4.4ghz on air but 4.5ghz on -100c? :shadedshu


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn... check my link again.... 4.5ghz has been reached. i dont think you'd need a cascade to do it though. 4.4ghz on air but 4.5ghz on -100c? :shadedshu



dude 5ghz he isnt trying


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> dude 5ghz he isnt trying





As for the cascade, I think you're right Fits. Wonder if anyone else can beat it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

i'll try soon. 

i doubt its that hard. just have to figure out a whole new way to OC.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm going to have to try really hard in holding out (and not purchasing stuff). I really want people to start dicking about with Foxconn's Bloodrage and the 920 - really want that board!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 8, 2008)

That bloodrage does look a nice board. Holding out on new i7's wont be hard for me, bloody skint at the minute haha. 

So, 4.5Ghz+ already? do you people ever sleep?! haha. Does anyone (including you fit) have any 3dmark results?

oh and innocent, yhpm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207139


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 8, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> oh and innocent, yhpm.



Thanks man!



			
				fitseries3 said:
			
		

> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=207139



Awwww! I want to be able to test pre-release hardware.  Fingers crossed I win the lottery tonight.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 11, 2008)

more here.....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=207417


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 12, 2008)

Some info, this time from AnandTech and Patriot... 



			
				Gary Key said:
			
		

> We have been busily preparing an X58 motherboard roundup and overclocking guide that will be published shortly.  During the course of testing over the past few weeks we have encountered more than our fair share of problems.  Problems ranged from poor GPU driver support to BIOS releases that had difficulty booting 12GB memory configuration much less offering a decent performance or overclocking experience.



.. I would have posted a new thread about it, but I know that might upset some forum users.


----------



## Binge (Nov 12, 2008)

You're right!  I would have laid down the smack again   That's to be expected though with brand new tech and the inevitable OC.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 14, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooo



i want ln2 or cascade on both the proc and NB and i want to see 5Ghz+ with a proc that cold and that much voltage (not talking about this pic spacifically) i want 5Ghz or they aint trying.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

we will soon know.....


----------



## will (Nov 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> we will soon know.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------

